# My touching experience with GOGO Grandma



## Udrivingmecrazy (Sep 5, 2017)

Pinged today was from GOGO Grandma. Thought WFT and drove to pick up. Got a text saying she had a fold up walker and could cancel if I wasn't comfortable. Pulled up to a small beauty shop where an elderly lady ( 85ish) w/ a fresh perm exited. Seemed sweet enough, Asked if I was her Uber. Um, whatevs. She informed me she only rides in front seat. Go for it grams. I had to put in destination, which is approx 1/4 mile away. She says its a short ride and proceeds to give me a $5 bill. Love you gammy. Start driving and she pulls out her vape and proceeds to take a hit. Must have taken a break from the Marboroll Reds. Askd if the vape bothers me. Im afraid to say NO. Guaranteed she would have hit me with the purse. I jut tell her it may bother my next customer. We arrive at the nursing home and she exited. Hasta LA Vista Gammy.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Hope she had the medical grade stuff in the vape


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Did you get the 5?


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

I had a GOGO experience. Didn't understand that is was a web service for elderly/special needs scheduling that charges extra to the PAX for phone support etc. I picked up an old rich guy with an Oxygen tank from the drunk tank. Ok ride, just another thing to deal with.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It is in my market, but I have yet to get one. Supposedly, when the Lyft application sends you the ping, you can see that it is GOGO GRANDPARENT before you accept it.

This is a service that takes advantage of the elderly who might have trouble using a smartphone application. It charges them a premium for it. Lyft does not care as long as GGGP pays the bills.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is in my market, but I have yet to get one. Supposedly, when the Lyft application sends you the ping, you can see that it is GOGO GRANDPARENT before you accept it.
> 
> This is a service that takes advantage of the elderly who might have trouble using a smartphone application. It charges them a premium for it. Lyft does not care as long as GGGP pays the bills.


I talked to some of them , they know what they paying for . Even aware that there might be a surge pricing they have to pay . 
Lyft drivers are the only ones being taking advantage of because there is no special pay for your extra service. And to be fair, once you arrive there will you end ride right away or wait till they are out and have their wheelchair ready ? Most of us probably end the ride as soon as we arrive so we don't charge them for extra time.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

7Miles said:


> I talked to some of them , they know what they paying for . Even aware that there might be a surge pricing they have to pay .
> Lyft drivers are the only ones being taking advantage of because there is no special pay for your extra service. And to be fair, once you arrive there will you end ride right away or wait till they are out and have their wheelchair ready ? Most of us probably end the ride as soon as we arrive so we don't charge them for extra time.


Not a chance. Not turning off my insurance until the last minute.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

have received one or two requests. never accepted them. Am I being paid extra for the extra service and risk? No I am not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Udrivingmecrazy said:


> Pinged today was from GOGO Grandma. Thought WFT and drove to pick up. Got a text saying she had a fold up walker and could cancel if I wasn't comfortable. Pulled up to a small beauty shop where an elderly lady ( 85ish) w/ a fresh perm exited. Seemed sweet enough, Asked if I was her Uber. Um, whatevs. She informed me she only rides in front seat. Go for it grams. I had to put in destination, which is approx 1/4 mile away. She says its a short ride and proceeds to give me a $5 bill. Love you gammy. Start driving and she pulls out her vape and proceeds to take a hit. Must have taken a break from the Marboroll Reds. Askd if the vape bothers me. Im afraid to say NO. Guaranteed she would have hit me with the purse. I jut tell her it may bother my next customer. We arrive at the nursing home and she exited. Hasta LA Vista Gammy.


Quit Touching Grandma !


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

My 1st and only experience I will have with them was last week. The passengers said they were going to Walmart and then to a local motel. I told them there was only one stop on the trip. I offered to take them to the motel if they added the extra stop, but I was not going to enter it, they did not know how to enter the 2nd trip or call the operator to get her to enter the trip. They both got out at Walmart, I completed the trip and drove away, the trip was not one I wanted. I won't take another trip from them, the risk, hassle and expectations are too high for a standard fare, and the vendor is taking more on top of the ride!!! I allow Uber and Lyft to take advantage of me, a 3rd party intermediary is not going to.


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

GGGP rides always make me decent money, usually $10+ trips and $2 - $5 cash. You’re a sucker if you don’t accept them. Easy 5 stars too.


----------



## Leelyft (Nov 21, 2017)

Cruising through Fullerton Ca. once and saw a request for GoGoGrandma. Pressed X and kept ridin..


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> GGGP rides always make me decent money, usually $10+ trips and $2 - $5 cash. You're a sucker if you don't accept them. Easy 5 stars too.


$10???!?!

Teach me sensei


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

Adieu said:


> $10???!?!
> 
> Teach me sensei


That's the minimum; the average out of about 4 GGGP rides is more like $15 + cash tip, so, perhaps, say, $20 on average.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Looked really weird first time I saw one of these last summer. I accepted, min fare trip, no tip. 2nd one was a waste of time no show, ignoring only if I see any more of them. I don't think it's very popular in my area.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Udrivingmecrazy said:


> Pinged today was from GOGO Grandma. Thought WFT and drove to pick up. Got a text saying she had a fold up walker and could cancel if I wasn't comfortable. Pulled up to a small beauty shop where an elderly lady ( 85ish) w/ a fresh perm exited. Seemed sweet enough, Asked if I was her Uber. Um, whatevs. She informed me she only rides in front seat. Go for it grams. I had to put in destination, which is approx 1/4 mile away. She says its a short ride and proceeds to give me a $5 bill. Love you gammy. Start driving and she pulls out her vape and proceeds to take a hit. Must have taken a break from the Marboroll Reds. Askd if the vape bothers me. Im afraid to say NO. Guaranteed she would have hit me with the purse. I jut tell her it may bother my next customer. We arrive at the nursing home and she exited. Hasta LA Vista Gammy.


Thought this post was going to be about gerontophilia.


----------



## Ravedancer (Apr 22, 2017)

I picked up a lady who was at least 90. No gogohrandma just a reg pick up. It was outside some small medical building and it took two employees about a minute to get her in the front seat. I was annoyed but it was a %100 PT so not too much. What annoyed me was I had to hold her upright and walk her to her front door, she couldn't make it up her 3 front steps without my help and I had to carry her bags too. Now I'm a decent person and always help the elderly but the fact those employees just dumped their responsibilities on me to get her home safely. They're are plenty of azzwhole drivers out here in LA who just would have left her on the sidewalk in front of her house. If she was a relative of mine I would have been furious at medical center for doing that. A lot of drivers here would have long hauled her too since she wasn't fully coherent.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

CLICKBAIT....I thought you were groping some elderly PAX.


----------

